
Infinity should be retired – Max Tegmark - wamatt
http://edge.org/response-detail/25344
======
danieltillett
I feel the same way. Infinity is an amazing concept and most of mathematics
would be thrown away if we stopped using it, but there does not appear to
anything in the universe that is actually infinite. My gut feeling is that
infinity is leading us astray in our attempts to understand the universe, but
my physics knowledge is just too poor to really contribute anything
worthwhile.

